# Specialized Allez Race rear brake cable routing?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi. I'm building up a 2013 Specialized Allez Race frameset and have it pretty much sorted out and built other than the rear brake cable. I'm coming from a Trek Madone that had an externally routed cable. After installing the cable in my Allez, it just looks like it takes a really hard angle where it inserts into the frame and when it comes out. Also, it moves smoothly, but it sounds like it's rubbing something inside the frame. I'm using Yokozuna Reaction cables, so the ferrule is one of those step down ferrules since they uses a really fat housing, but from what I can tell, it's installed correctly, it's bottomed out in the frame opening and the cable is routed properly.

I saw in another thread where somebody had a long foam strip possibly used for cable slap inside the frame, but from what I can tell, my frame doesn't have that.

Is it normal for a little bit of noise when applying the rear brake from inside the frame? Should the cable be wrapped in anything as it's going through the frame?

Here's a pic from a few days ago. All Sram Red components, Zipp Service Course SL Beyond Black stem, handlebars and seatpost. Specialized Romin Expert Gel saddle that's all black, Zipp 101 wheels with removed decals and Continental Gatorskin Hardshell tires with decals removed.


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just an update. I think I figured out my issue. It was the Yokozuna oversized ferrule. The narrower stepped down portion wasn't long enough to seat correctly in the frame so there was a small gap between the tip of the ferrule and the 'stop' inside the frame. The cable came out of the ferrule and bent towards the rear of the bike, but instead of a straight shot to the rear, it was bent over the 'stop' and was rubbing it as it moved. I removed the ferrule and inserted the housing directly into the frame and the issue was resolved.

So do I leave the housing in there without a ferrule or do I have to find new brake cables to install just because of one ferrule? Everything else fits perfectly.


----------

